# What is wrong - meat intolerance?



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

About 4 or 5 years ago I stopped being able to eat beef suddenly. I mean, one day I could and then I went out for a hamburger (at a nice place, not a fast food joint) and about 1/2 way through it I felt sick to my stomach and spent the next 24 hours battling gastrointestinal symptoms too graphic to describe. Ever since then I can't eat beef except once in a while a fast food hamburger, but not that if I try to do it more than once a year.

So that's all fine and well, I can do without beef. I found that bison and venison don't bother me and are substitutes. Well then all the sudden venison does exactly the same thing. And this is organic, free range venison (in other words, wild, not farm raised). And now chicken is making me sick too.

Has anyone heard of something like this before? Is it an allergy or is something else wrong? I'm fairly miserable. I'm pregnant and nursing an 8 month old and I'm constantly hungry because I can't get enough protein.

Any ideas or suggestions? I'm not opposed to vegetarianism (I was one for several years long before this started happening) but I don't think it's practical for me at this point in time. I'm worried that this is a symptom of something greater. I can't find any info online though.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I feel your pain, I started the same with pork, then beef, then chicken...it was aweful we don't eat a lot of meet in our house...
But I'd go to my moms and it was yep instant painful runs.

Try taking enzymes, you might have gotten depleted.
See if that helps with digestion, or it could be dairy?

I got really bad runs after ds3 my doctor suggested milk allergy, went off milk it went away - with the exception of the meat.

Our tummies as women are much more sensitive - irritible bowel..
Increase your fibre, water intake and take some enzymes probiotics.
And if you are having beef issues then you probably are to dairy too.

Going off it altogether if its enzymes could make symptoms worse if you have it again. I went total veg when I was in India, got home got my period figured I should grab a steak...for the iron - lol it was not pretty.

Good luck its so hard to be prisoner to your bowels.


----------



## *daciaperfect* (Aug 30, 2004)

welcome to my world. i have always had issues with red meat, even as a child, but now its bad with everything but seafood. my dd also has issues, but only with pork and turkey. i dont mind not being able to eat meat, i feel so much healthier without it, but i can understand some people's frustration with it.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

In my family, fatty meats (not good cuts w/good fat) cause gall bladder attacks. Inc. crampy tummy, the runs, general yuck, etc. But if we eat lean meats we're ok. Could that be?


----------



## bell bottom blues (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm wondering if you have an IgE allergy, or an IgG sensitivity? or just irritable bowel syndrome?

If you had an IgE skin test, and an IgG blood test, you would be able to know more about what is going on.

My suggestion would be to get the above tests so that you will know what you're dealing with. If it's an IgE reaction, you can clear it with NAET. If it's an IgG sensitivity, you can heal your digestive tract, and also clear the sensitivity with NAET.

People who are prone to allergies/sensitivities will often create new ones to anything that they eat frequently. That's why it's a good idea to eat lots of variety, and not overdo any one thing.

If there's any chance that you're dealing with, or developing, irritable bowel syndrome, you might want to check out www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info, and read the book. The diet it recommends is called the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, and heals the digestive tract.

HTH


----------

